# Fehlermeldung existiert weiterhin



## Tomsky (4. Januar 2004)

Guten Abend, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mit meinem Problem helfen:

Wenn ich im Internet herumsurfe passierte es mir immer öfter, dass folgender Fehler entstand:

Es ist ein Laufzeitfehler aufgetreten. Soll der Debugmodus ausgeführt werden?
Zeile : 8
Fehler: Objekt erforderlich




Auch wenn ich unter Extras| Internetoptionen die einstellung wegen Debugger vorneheme bleibt dieser Fehler erhalten.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, Tomsky


----------



## zeromancer (4. Januar 2004)

Ist ja auch kein Fehler, der bei DIR passiert, sondern auf der Seite enthalten ist, die Du da anzeigen willst - Javascript Fehler. Ob der Debugger an oder aus ist, die Meldung gibts so oder so.


----------



## Tomsky (4. Januar 2004)

Aber bei einem Freund ist diese Fehlermeldung nicht


----------

